# 66 gto kick panels



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if full size kick panels are the same as tempest both 1966


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, full size panels are totally different. You need A-body stuff....try '66 A body of other makes....Olds, Buick, Chevy, etc...should fit, although may be textured differently.


----------

